# Barbara Bush's father was Aleister Crowley



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

The wedding portrait closeup depicts the exact same resemblance as the elder, but excludes her exploding nose that happened with age. It matches Crowley's narrow snout.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Here we have an end of life photo of Crowley and he's all up in Babs' grill. The eyes, it's all in the eyes and face.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, there's absolute proof--who needs DNA samples?


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> Well, there's absolute proof--who needs DNA samples?


Marvin Pierce put next to an apparent truth.:yikes:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, they do both have faces.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Another thread from the dead revived.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

frisco kid said:


> Marvin Pierce put next to an apparent truth.:yikes:


They are not just related--they are the same person!


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> They are not just related--they are the same person!


If this type of resemblance is possible for those who ARE NOT RELATED then we are dealing with one of the most bizarre coincidences of paternity. She has blue eyes and he, brown, but they look like the same person in many comps.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

frisco kid said:


> The wedding portrait closeup depicts the exact same resemblance as the elder, but excludes her exploding nose that happened with age. It matches Crowley's narrow snout.


As children they still bear that same shocking resemblance seemingly only consistent with blood relations.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

This resemblance is eternal because they are father and daughter, Crowley and Bush that is.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh....friscokid....you realize you sound like you're talking to yourself, right?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Uh....friscokid....you realize you sound like you're talking to yourself, right?


More importantly why on earth would anyone care?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Crowley was a British Satanist, so it's supposed to show that the U.S. presidency was aligned with Satanism.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Crowley was a British Satanist, so it's supposed to show that the U.S. presidency was aligned with Satanism.


Talk about a needless/mindless stretch. Bush I was quite capable of providing the Satanic gene.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Talk about a needless/mindless stretch. Bush I was quite capable of providing the Satanic gene.


:beejacon:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Crowley was a British Satanist, so it's supposed to show that the U.S. presidency was aligned with Satanism.


It all makes sense now, Macfury. Satan ............ Pres. Obama ............... Bo, the black water dog .................. All we need is to connect the dots and hope that there is enough power to stop this potential threat to all that is good and holy and right about those who are on the side of the angels. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara looks a lot like Grandma Crowley. They got their beady eyes from Emily Crowley.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> It all makes sense now, Macfury. Satan ............ Pres. Obama ............... Bo, the black water dog .................. All we need is to connect the dots and hope that there is enough power to stop this potential threat to all that is good and holy and right about those who are on the side of the angels. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Presdient Obama IS Satan. Proof that George Bush is not the spawn of Satan.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

it's true! look at this picture from the internet :










irrefutable evidence!

(apparently)


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Even as a child, Barbara Bush has the exact same lips, eyes, and steely stare as her father, Aleister Crowley. It will always come back to the eyes and how they match throughout their entire lives. Only with the finfamous are so many comps like these possible.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you believe Barbara Bush _knew_ she was the progeny of Alisteir Crowley?


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> Do you believe Barbara Bush _knew_ she was the progeny of Alisteir Crowley?


I think she would know, yes.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara Bush, at forty one and five years old render the same facial features, especially the eyes with her bio-dad, Aleister Crowley, who should be in his sixties here.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Are you sure? 

Maybe you should post the same pictures again to be absolutely certain.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a later phot of Crowley. Check the eyes.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe Barbara Bush WAS Aleister Crowley.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Jimmy Page bought Crowley's house in Scotland.

Do you think Barbara Bush was a Zeppelin fan?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe Barbara Bush WAS Led Zeppelin. 

http://forums.ledzeppelin.com/index.php?/topic/19172-us-presidental-children-led-zeppelin/


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Look at the eyes, I tell you:


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> Look at the eyes, I tell you:


The Bush images were taken last summer in that tabloid that comes with the Sunday paper, US Weekend? Behind a window on left.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

frisco kid said:


> The Bush images were taken last summer in that tabloid that comes with the Sunday paper, US Weekend? Behind a window on left.


I dunno. Can you post the pictures again just to make sure?


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

It seems to be true.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hold on a second... has Babrbara Bush ever done or said anything that sounded even vaguely like Aleister Crowley?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Hold on a second... has Babrbara Bush ever done or said anything that sounded even vaguely like Aleister Crowley?


I dunno...but I think her son may have a doppelgänger out there.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is yet another perfect match harking back to the early 60's. Dorothy was born in 59, making Barbara around 38 years old.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I can see it in the nose, Nor sure about the eyes yet.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I can see it in the nose, Nor sure about the eyes yet.


Odd. I saw just the opposite. Similar eyes, but very different noses. Then again, maybe we see what we want to see. For example, apart from the ears, I'd say these two are identical:


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Another near perfect comp spanning drastic age differences.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i think you're confusing Barbara Bush looking like a dude with looking like a *specific* dude.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

No similarity in the eyes at all one is narrow set the other pretty much normal.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> No similarity in the eyes at all one is narrow set the other pretty much normal.


I can't believe we're actually debating this concept as though it had some merit. There's even internet sites for it. Everybody's got a fetish these days.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Easily fixed. Don't post here again.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Easily fixed. Don't post here again.


Like a moth to a flame, Don, like a moth to a flame. A moth that may very well have Aleister Crowley's eyes.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

This old Crowley pic renders the best image for comparing to Barbara Bush at any age.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, I think I like those photos best.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If you could just take that middle photo and post it three more times, one beside the other, I might be convinced. Then again, I might not. Your call.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

A dynamic photographic match of blood relations between Barbara Bush and Crowley.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you put them BESIDE each other as fjn requested?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm starting to think that maybe Jimmy Page bought Barbara Bush's mansion.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

The kid's pic is cute.

Scrap the rest.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

*The Bush/Crowley paternity story apparently came from writer, Frank Harris*. Maybe out of political correctness Harris left it out of his published volumes and whomever published the fifth volume included this whopper that modern day sleuthing has confirmed as a definite possibility.

Harris became an American citizen in April, 1921. In 1922 he travelled to Berlin to publish his best-known work, his autobiography My Life and Loves (*published in four volumes, 1922–1927*). It is notorious for its graphic descriptions of Harris' purported sexual encounters and for its exaggeration of the scope of his adventures and his role in history. *A fifth volume, supposedly taken from his notes but of doubtful provenance, was published in 1954, long after his death*.

Frank Harris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntqz_NFiX_o&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That last one is the clincher.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

AND......................we're back.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

weeeee!


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Macfury said:


> That last one is the clincher.


Post 53 is one that did it for me.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So Frisco kid: you're actually serious about this Bush/Crowley thing? This isn't just one long extended bluff until somebody calls you on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

In like vein:

Nic Cage and his doppelganger. Little is known about the man besides that he supposedly served in the Civil War.










Justin Timberlake, who uncannily resembles this old-time criminal in a mug shot.










Abolitionist John Brown looks like Charlie Sheen. 










Bruce Willis greatly resembles WWII General Douglas MacArthur.










Ellen DeGeneres looks like Henry David Thoreau.










Actor Hank Azaria resembles philosopher Rudolf Steiner.










Nick Jonas looks like President Franklin Pierce.










Comedian Jack Black looks like the lead in the classic opera "The Barber of Seville."










Actress Maggie Gylenhaal looks like historical journalist and women's rights leader, Rose Wilder Lane.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And they all look a little like both Barbara Bush and Aleister Crowley; I think it's the two eyes, nose placed centrally on the face with a mouth just below, ears on both the left and right side...it's uncanny really.


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What does George Bush think of this? He certainly could have done better than marrying a woman with the face of a man!


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sure they know if it's true. She did look good in some photos.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

My favorite was the Ana Gasteyer interview with Barbara Bush (played by Phil Hartman) when she asked Mrs. Bush if she's proud of her son. Barbara responds that George is her husband, not her son, and Ana replies, "Well I hardly think it's my faux pas!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Another thread from the dead revived.



Like zombies. Or lords and saviours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

This is saved properly. Babs Bush and Crowley.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suppose this means that George W. Bush's grandfather on his mother's side was Aleister Crowley.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Always pay attention to the publication date of your source material. April 1 is a well known date for a reason. http://ac2012.com/2009/10/12/barbara-bush/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is Barbara Bush's apparent bio Dad, Aleister Crowley and her stepdad, Marvin Pierce. She doesn't look much like her Mom either, which leads to this celebrity kid for comparison. Alexa Ray Joel greatly favors her father, Billy Joel. That logic fits perfectly with Babs and Crowley. https://www.google.com/search?q=ale...KYabyAS7v4H4BQ&ved=0CKABEIke&biw=1536&bih=759


----------



## frisco kid (Jul 9, 2013)

The pic below appears to be in the late 50's or early 60's.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

frisco kid said:


> The pic below appears to be in the late 50's or early 60's.




I think you may have missed the obvious here, frisco kid; Barbara Bush IS Aleister Crowley. I mean, you never see them in the same room together at the same time.


----------

